# Concrete Patio too close to siding???



## ddave23 (May 29, 2008)

Hello all,
We just had a new concrete patio poured in our yard..The patio is only about 100 sq feet.
It runs up against the foundation, and there is only about a 1/2 inch of spacing to the siding.

Is there a requirment/recommendation on how far the patio should be away from the siding of the house? 

Thanks


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Probably no code requirement violation, but in general, the finished grade should be 6" below the lowest wood (wood sill) for good construction and durability.

Drainage/moisture could be a problem.

Dick


----------



## ddave23 (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for your response.

Is there any thing that can be done now that the concrete has already been placed? I was thinking of calling the contractor back to see what can be done if anything?

thanks


----------

